# Fabricar un 78XX del amperaje deseado.



## tecnicdeso (Mar 26, 2007)

Muchas veces precisamos de una regulación de voltaje y utilizamos un 78xx o 79xx, aunque sabemos que estos encapsulados son un poco limitados.

Les propongo un regulador a la carta:

Simplemente precisamos un transistor adecuado a la potencia, un zener y una pequeña resistencia.

La regulación es precisa y eficiente para cargas de hasta varios amperios sin fructuaciones.

Las características dependeran del transistor ubicado y del disipador de calor, así como del voltaje del diodo zener colocado en la base del transistor, que será el voltaje exacto en la salida.

Con un TIP33C, nos proporciona 4 A regulados sin problemas, pero con un radiador adecuado, Mayor cuanto mayor sea la reduccion de voltaje que nos deba proporcionar. Por supuesto si necesitamos un regulador simétrico, utilizaremos un transistor PNP y le invertiremos el diodo, siendo el resto del circuito idéntico.

Una buena solución, aunque al igual que el 78xx, cuidado con los cortocircuitos en la salida... Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 26, 2007)

No todo es tan lindo, para empezar no tiene proteccion contra cortocircuitos ni termica.
ademas para corrientes grandes no funciona ya que los transistores de potencia tienen betas pequeñas eso implica que se debe poner un diozo zener de potencia .


Si ponemos que el transistor tiene una beta tipica de por ejemplo 30 y queremos que pasen los 4A
Ib= 4/30= 139 mA

Pz=12*139ma=1.6W 

Se puede montar y funcionaria pero disiparia bastante calor.

Tambien hay variaciones de tension de salida por la Rzener y la temperatura del transistor.

Estos circuitos son adecuados para corrientes de pocos miliamperios y circuitos muy sencillos.

Por eso esta en desuso, solo se utiliza a nivel academico para explicar como funciona un regulador basico.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 27, 2007)

Hola tiopepe, está claro que no es perfecto, pero te puedo asegurar que fabrique este pequeño circuito para sustituir unos 7815 en unas etapas de potencia y se acabó el problema.

Como dije, no tiene proteccion de ningún tipo, a no ser que se le ubique un pequeño fusible en la entrada. Otra consideración, es que efectivamente se debe usar un zener adecuado (o varios en paralelo). Y por último, en un amplificador de diseño propio, le ubiqué dos etapas de potencia  alimentadas con dos circuitos como este simétricos y se acabó el rizado de fuente, con lo cual te puedo decir que a partir de +-35 V, reduciendo a +-20V y unoa 3 A de pico, el voltaje varía apenas +-0.5V a plena carga.

No es un circuito muy técnico, pero si muy práctico y útil, y fácil de realizar. Y funciona.
Te insto a que realices unas pruebas y te vas a sorprender, puesto que hay muchas aplicaciones en las que los tipicos 78xx o 79xx se quedan cortos.

Por último, está claro que hay diseños mas eficientes y con mas prestaciones, pero piensa que la mayoria de veces buscamos un remedio rápido y sencillo. Por supuesto que hay mejores diseños, pero para eso hay otros hilos que publican fuentes mucho mas  técnicas y no un simple transistor con dos componentes pasivos como este.


----------



## joryds (Sep 9, 2007)

Hola tecnicdeso, yo quisiera saber si el circuito que tu propones se puede aplicar en el siguientes esquema.
Yo tengo 110AC para proporcionarle a un motor trabaja con 12VDC, en realidad el circuito es para colocarlo dentro de una pistola de calor para desoldar elementos superficiales pero la pistola tiene 2 temperaturas que son 300ºC y 450ºC yo quisiera es colocarle un circuito que este dentro de la pistola para cuando termine de trabajar pueda encender el motor y la pisto se enfríe lo más rápido posible, esto es por que originalmente la  pistola de calor no es precisamente para la aplicación que viene diseñada  por que le hice una reducción a la boquilla y esto me está produciendo más calor pero dentro de la misma y amenaza con derretir la carcasa.
Te agradezco cualquier ayuda
Javier Jory


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 9, 2007)

Para tecnicdeso: 
Estoy completamente de acuerdo con tigo es un circuito facil y util sobre todo para pequeñas corrientes y circuitos sencillos y didacticamente perfecto.
Pero por el precio de los 78XX o los LM317 actualmente no vale ni la pena plantear-se en utilizarse. Para corrientes superiores a 0.5A  casi es obligatorio para no tener prtoblemas con las betas, calentamientos, rizados..

Para etapas de potencia de audio , por lo menos las que yo he reparado suelen prescindir de reguladores, unos buenos condensadores de filtro y marchando.


Para Jory16:

El tema del motorcillo no es tan facil ya que la resistencia calefactora da la caida suficiente para el motor de DC.

Algunas ideas:

Utilizar un dimer  para la resistencia calefactora
Utilizar un dimmer para el motorcillo + resistencia limitadora de potencia+condensador limitador

De esta forma controlar aire y calor.

Lo ideal seria utilizar una caja suplementaria, donde controlarias todo el tema.

Aunque lo que seria una pasada seria utilizar un pic de los pequenos como un pic12f675 para que todo fuera automatico.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Sep 10, 2007)

Esta clarisimo tu planteamiento... pero el motivo de echar mano de este circuitillo fué que un equipo tuvo una avería, y donde yo estaba no pude encontrar 7915 en ese momento. Es un recurso más.
 El usarlo en un amplificador puede ser útil si tienes un amplificador, p.ej. que va alimentado con +-36v y tenemos un transformador que nos proporciona mas de ese voltaje. Son opciones...

Es lo mismo que fabricarse un amplificador... es una tonteria teniendo en cuenta que en el mercado hay mas economicos y fiables que los que realizan muchos de los aficionados de este foro.


----------



## Manonline (Sep 12, 2007)

hola tecnicdeso... me interesa mucho este circuito para implementarlo como una derivacion de una fuente en mi etapa de potencia qe tiene una alimentacion de +-50V y qeria reducirlo a +-12V... no necesito mucha corriente... no mas de 1A... asi qe calculo qe el diodo tendra mucha caida pero poca corriente... y una potencia de disipacion de 1.26W

pero en caso de tener qe utilizar mas corriente, con dos transistores en configuracion darlington no se podria disminuir la corriente de base? pero se tendria qe elevar un poco la tension de zener para qe el diodo de base no me baje la tension?

muchas gracias,
mano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2007)

50VCC - 12VCC = 38 VCC (De caida) * 1 A = 38 W disipacion sobre el transistor
Me parece que se te va acalentar un poco, tanto como para derretirse.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 12, 2007)

Es corecto, pero prepara un buen disipador, hechemos cuentas:

P=(50-12)*1A=38W eso es bastante potencia 

Al trabajar  a tensiones altas >30 pocos reguladores integrados llegan (ni el 78XX ni lm317,L200...), es una buena eleccion utilizar zener para pilotar algunos operaciones.

Como comenta usted debe sumarle los 0.7+0.7=1.4V aprox para el montaje darlinton.
Puedes utilizar un TIP y un transistor normal. Le digo un tip no tanto por la corriente como por la disipacion que debera desprender.


Es aconsejable buscar en el transformador si tiene alguna alternativa de menor tension o utilizar un segundo transformador pequeñito y nos evitamos un monton de problemas.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 7, 2010)

Bueno ya encontré la hoja de características del 
ANK 7810C:
Pero me surge una duda sobre la tensión máxima de entrada, la cual me dice que es de 16v para una corriente de salida de 500mA, Pero al mirar en la tabla veo barios voltajes, uno de ellos es de hasta 26V. ¿Cuál es el Vmax. de entrada?
Yo la verdad es que necesito regular una tensión de 19v cc proveniente de un panel solar a 10Vcc, para alimentar 3 CI y un relé de 6V, yo calculo que a los 60mA no llegara.
¿Podría usar este regulador? es que es el que tengo a mano.
Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 7, 2010)

Hola.

El máximo voltaje es de 40V, y disipa 15W.

Vi=16V y 500mA de carga, son los valores empledos en el circuito de prueba de funcionamiento.

Por lo que, puedes emplear 19V sin ningún incoveniente (por su puesto que la corriente máxima será Imáx = 15W / 19V = 789mA).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 7, 2010)

ELAFICIONADO= Muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta, ya me quedo más tranquilo para montarlo con total seguridad, ya que con esos 789mA tengo de sobra, ya que a los 60mA no creo que llegue el montaje a realizar.
Gracias de nuevo.
Saludos.


----------



## jeg992 (Mar 18, 2010)

saludos colegas aqui con un problema que no le he enconrado respuesta tengo un transformador de 24-volts a 25amps y tengo pensado acer una fuente regulada con el  pero menudo problema me ha sido los 25 amps no he encontrado ningun circuito regulador para esa potencia para bajar el votaje he pensado quitarle vueltas al secundario  hasta tener 12 volts estoy en lo correcto solo bajara  el voltaje o  tambien perdere potencia y si alguien tienen por ahi algun circuito que sea apto para regular     25 amps selo agradeceria mucho por su atencion gracias.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 19, 2010)

No le quites vueltas, seguro que perderás potencia, esas cosas están muy bien calculada, como para andar toqueteando.
Bueno te paso un circuito muy sencillo, capaz de gobernar esa potencia que tu necesitas, eso si ponle DISIPADOR a los transistores, por experiencia se que cuando le exiges bastante consumo estos se calientan y le es necesario refrigerar.
Lo que pasa con este circuito es que te puede regular desde 3V hasta el maximo de entrada, en este caso 24, aunque seguramente sera mas de 24 ya que a poca carga el transformador te dará mas de 24V, es normal eso es asín para compensar la caída de tensión, pero para eso ya esta el potenciometro de ajuste.
Una cosa importante, NO LE HAGAS CASO A LAS INDICACIONES DE LAS PATILLAS DEL LM317 NO ESTÁN BIEN CORRESPONDIDAS. 
Bueno espero te sirva para algo la info.
Saludos.https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26142&d=1259519419


----------



## jeg992 (Mar 22, 2010)

gracias amigo por la respuesta  armo el circuito y te comento que tal me funciono y espero no quemar  ningun transistor~$$$$$  porque aca donde vivo estan caritos los de potencia bueno y aprovechando el post algunaS ideas de la optima manera de montar este tipo de transitores  para  que disipen optimamente el calor y no se vayan a freir  por su atencion y respuestas gracias.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 23, 2010)

De nada jeg992.
Ya me contaras como te fue. Ha y  hazle algunas fotitos vale....
Saludos....


----------

